# Cut the Quick - again !!



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, so I'm a bad person. Just tried to cut Millie's nails as they are long. Thought I'd start on the back ones and took next to nothing off - still managed to cut her quick.  Boy do they bleed 

Now of course she's all jiggley and wont let me do the rest - can't blame her. 

But, on closer inspection I realise that the front nails are much longer than the back ones. Do you think I should have just cut the front ones as the back may not have needed doing in the first place.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Ohh, poor Millie - must be really hard with a black dog. I rarely cut Teddy's back claws, they never seem to grow as long as his front ones, do I wouldn't bother unless hers get very long. The groomer on the course I went to told me just the front ones are usually the ones needing trimmed.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

*possible solution*

I just joined this forum . . so probably more experienced advise will come your way . . but when I took Sami for his first check 2 weeks ago his nails were very long and catching on everything. They took him and were back in 2 minutes flat! She used an automatic electric sander like the ones used at nail salons! It was so quick and he seemed perfectly fine with it . . no crying or pulling away at all! Only $5, which I would be happy to pay any day for that service!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah poor Millie, it is so easy to do with dark nails!! The front nails wear down much more slowly than the back, so you will indeed find that only the front need a trim and the back remain fine. All the driving power is in the back end so this means the nails get much more use, the front is just for steering 
PS, don't forget the dew claws if she has any.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Millie, I worry when I cut Daisy's for the same reason but she doesn't let me do it. The groomer did them and then when Daisy was on for her spay last week I asked the vets to cut them. They cut them to the quick on a couple though as I can see it  i haven't checked to see of they did her dew claws though Karen so thanks for the reminder. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. So stay away from the back claws, I didn't need to cause unnecessary harm. Interesting to note that the back ones do more the work, ovbious really. Its bleeding slightly, guess it will take a while to stop.

I've seen the electric files. I have something similar in my nail range for hard heels, lol. Maye I should use it on Millie instead.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh yes, dew claw too. She's got them  I think, if ever she has to have an operation and I'm hoping she wont. I'll ask them to remove them fully then.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

The more you cut the nails the more they grow! One of my terriers had poor foot confirmation and had long claws with long quicks. As long as she walked on hard surface for some of the time she was ok. The vet always said oh! must cut her nails then realised her long quicks so just said walk her on hard surface! As long as the dog is not lame due to nails I would leave well alone.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry Sue but I am about to disagree with you 
Quicks will grow longer the less the nail is trimmed, I would recommend trimming regularly but just not the back ones as much. Long nails are prone to being ripped off and that is painful.
Regular trimming will ensure short quicks and healthy nails. I wouls say approx once every 2 to 3 weeks will ensure you only need to take the bare minimum off.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hubby just got in from work, and he's like (with tongue in cheek), oh poor Millie, bad Julie. I wouldn't have hurt you, fancy cutting your nail too short, you stick with me tonight, I'll look after you. 

Guess someones after lots of free cuddles tonight


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Julie .. don't be hard on yourself ... 

I check my dogs each week... I sometimes just take a very small amount off the front claws and the back ones don't need cutting so much on either of my dogs. 

Picnic has black claws so for this reason I take off a very small every week to 10 days ... just to keep on top of it .. Honey's are pale so I can see her quick clearly ... 

A little and often on the front claws and approx once a month for the back claws, if Millie's grow at the same rate as my girls ....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hubby just got in from work, and he's like (with tongue in cheek), oh poor Millie, bad Julie. I wouldn't have hurt you, fancy cutting your nail too short, you stick with me tonight, I'll look after you.
> 
> Guess someones after lots of free cuddles tonight


ha ha ha .. I would have got his tongue out of his cheek and ...... 


That sounds just like my hubby ... always wants my cockapoos to himself .. grrr they are mine .. however they are far too fond of him ... ha ha ha


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Sorry Sue but I am about to disagree with you
> Quicks will grow longer the less the nail is trimmed, I would recommend trimming regularly but just not the back ones as much. Long nails are prone to being ripped off and that is painful.
> Regular trimming will ensure short quicks and healthy nails. I wouls say approx once every 2 to 3 weeks will ensure you only need to take the bare minimum off.


May have to agree to disagree! My groomer agrees the more you cut the nails the longer they grow. Only going on personal experience, Hattie's nails are just the right length I would not consider clipping them. I am a great believer in the less you fiddle the better the result but I am always ready to be proved wrong!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder if, when I go on the dog grooming course this month, they'll be able to answer the question of more cutting shorter quick or more cutting longer quick.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh good idea Julie .. let us know what the professional groomers recommend with claw trimming ....

Kendal .. Adam .. Nicole are professional groomers on here ... advice needed please ref claw trimming


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh am I a bad mummy too then as I've never trimmed Lolly's nails/claws?  I've never thought to look!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Oh am I a bad mummy too then as I've never trimmed Lolly's nails/claws?  I've never thought to look!


I think there are two ways to know if the claws need doing.

1) If when they walk on hard surface their paws go clickety-clack

2) When they jump up at you and their claws dig in slightly into your leg.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I wonder if, when I go on the dog grooming course this month, they'll be able to answer the question of more cutting shorter quick or more cutting longer quick.


Dinah ( the instructor on the course) showed me how clip nails when I did the course first time around. The first one I tried ( with a very fidgety Betty) I cut the quick I haven't dared try it since.... perhaps time for another go on the course in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Dinah ( the instructor on the course) showed me how clip nails when I did the course first time around. The first one I tried ( with a very fidgety Betty) I cut the quick I haven't dared try it since.... perhaps time for another go on the course in a couple of weeks!!


Ok Colin, you are I had better pay special attention when it comes to cutting the nails. No more quick cutting


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Janet, Lolly's claws are probably kept just right by the walking and exercise you give her. It only if the dog isn't getting enough walking work to wear them down that problems start. I barely have to do Wellers as he gets a good road walk every day.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Agreed ... Lolly's may not need doing ... with daily path walks her claws may be the perfect length, and all dogs are different .. 

Honey's dont grow as fast as Picnic's ... interesting to see if puppy's claws grow quicker than adult dogs... Honey's dont seem to need cutting like they used too .. ummmm 

I think my girls may have too many wood and field walks ... but I do check every week to 10 days ... just habit really ... usually find a matt too lol


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Ok Colin, you are I had better pay special attention when it comes to cutting the nails. No more quick cutting


Heres the deal....I'll hold them down and you clip


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm also in the 'cut often to reduce the quick' camp - read it somewhere - we used to trim every 2 weeks and the quick definitely receded back. However, we've just got to remember to keep it up. Also good reminder about the dew claws!


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh good idea Julie .. let us know what the professional groomers recommend with claw trimming ....
> 
> 
> I'm in the middle of a 6 week grooming course at the minute and the groomer rec. little and often. Apparently the quick does recede if you do this.
> ...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Logic tells me that if you cut the nail frequently, then the quick must recede. If you leave the nail to grow long, then the quick should grow into the space of the nail to feed the area. I can't imagine how a long nail would make a short quick.

Colin, can we swap round half way through, me hold you clip


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck Colin and Julie .. I would like to be a fly on the wall ... lots of shouting .. "ok CUT IT" .. "no you do it" ... "no I will hold her" ... lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't worry Julie, it's easily done. I hate clipping Obi's because they are black too and I barely take any thing off.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

i do wispas brown nails, my other half holds her and i clip, i only take the ends off. i asked ther vet to have a look in jan when it was booster time and she said i was doing a good job, so i think a little and often is the answer.


----------

